# xper washing machine



## roonierobster (Jul 21, 2007)

hi, i have an xper washing machine with 2 knob controls; one for the temp control and the other for operating the machine. the machine suddenly stopped draining water after washing. it stays idle when its supposed to drain water but the control knob keeps moving till it stops where it normally does. the clothes get washed, but not rinsed and spun. water also remains in the machine after. how can i get this machine to drain and operate normally? any1?


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

roonierobster said:


> hi, i have an xper washing machine with 2 knob controls; one for the temp control and the other for operating the machine. the machine suddenly stopped draining water after washing. it stays idle when its supposed to drain water but the control knob keeps moving till it stops where it normally does. the clothes get washed, but not rinsed and spun. water also remains in the machine after. how can i get this machine to drain and operate normally? any1?


Greetings Roonie,

Do you have a standpipe drain? If so, I'd run a snake and some drano into the pipe. If the machine isn't even trying to drain, check the pump under the machine. Mine was close to the front. It's a very simple pump. You can hand turn it to see if it is in proper working order. All this is of course, if your machine has no warranty.

I've heard of people pulling a sock out of their pump. Not sure how this happens, but apparently it has.

Good luck-


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'd suspect either the switch contacts or the pump. You can hotwire the pump and see if it pumps, that will leave it to the switch.

It would be useful to be able to get a diagram of the switch, then you can check it's function with a meter. You might be able to trace the wires that feed the pump and see if they're getting energized when it's time to pump.


----------

